# Welchen samsung -- 24" oder 27" ??



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Also ich will mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen da mir meine alte Gurke mit 16 Zoll und ner auflösung 1280*1024 zu klein wird.
Mein System siehe Signatur!!!
Ich habe mich irgendwie auf Samsung Festgefressen(Fernseher,Blu Ray Player,   Samsung galaxy S,..)

Sitzabstand sind so 70 - 80 cm
Ich schwanke noch zwichen 24" und 27"

Schafft eine 5770 HAWK nen 27" Monitor beim Gamen (WoW, COD: MW 2,...) wenn mögloch 1080p. oder doch eher nen 24er??
Soll halt schon was für die Zukunft sein
Ich brauche keinen Monitor mit TV-Tuner.


Meine favorieten wären zur zeit:
SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H   / P2470H
SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2750H   / P2770H
SAMSUNG SyncMaster LED BX2450

Findet ihr es sinvoll in LED zu Investieren??

Ich hofe ihr könnt mir bei ,einer entscheidung helfen.

LG Stefan


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Oktober 2010)

P2470H würd ich ausschließen, da ich über den zwar net viel negatives gehört hab, aber die Verbesserungen/Extras zu seinem Vorgänger sind eher gering und lohnen nicht. P2750H gibt es net, also is dat gegessen. Der LED soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Die 5770 ist auch nicht umbedingt geeignet für Full-HD, da geht ihr etwas die Puste aus und man muss mit den Settings zurück, aber gehen tut es.

Den P2450H habe ich selber daheim und der ist sehr solide, hat auch ein tolles Bild. Wurde mir hier im Forum empfohlen.

Ich benutze als Gaming Monitor allerdings nen 2233RZ.


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

danke für eure antwort.

Naja muss nicht zwingend Full-HD sein. 1680 würde mir auch reichen.
Nur packt ne 5770 nen 27" 1680 (aufwärts)?????


Also
SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H
SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2770H
SAMSUNG SyncMaster LED BX2450

Noch jemand andere vorschläge ???


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Also nen 24" oder gar 27" mit <Full HD zu betreiben sieht bestimmt nicht so gut aus, da ist afaik der Pixelabstand etwas groß.

Für die 5770 würde ich 22" und 1680x1050 empfehlen, ich selbst muss sagen, das selbst eine 5850 ab und zu bei 1680x1050 ins Schwitzen kommt.

Für 24" wird hier meist der P2450H oder eben der BX2450 empfohlen, sind beides gute Displays.

Bei den 22"ern ist der 2233RZ Favourit.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nimm den BX2450, hab den auch mit einer 8800GTX und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich wollte halt schon fix nen 24" haben. OK hast recht 27" ist oversize.

Nur ist der Aufpreis zu LED Gerechtfertigt???


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nimm bei einer HD 5770 maximal einen mit 22". Sehr gut ist der Eizo S2202 nur für 239 € !

Von Samsung kann ich nicht gut sprechen!


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe 2 Samsung Monitore und beide sind sehr gut.

Sind Eizo's überhaupt zum Spielen gedacht?


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

Also denn werde ich einen  22"er nehmer.
Die Eizo´s sagen mir überhaupt nicht zu.


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Dann schau dir mal denn 2233RZ von Samsung an. Top Produkt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. Oktober 2010)

kann dir den p2450h empfehlen!

ich befeure mein system auch mit einer 5770 und kann cod6, fear2, blur, fifa11 und f1 2010 ruckelfrei darstellen!

schleiren sind mir keien aufgefallen, weder ich noch meine freudne bemerkten welche!

ich würd dir auch einen 24'' empfehlen!

ich selbst stieg von 18'' auf 24'' um, das teil ist riesengroß, und mehr als 24'' sind sinnlos zum spielen!


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

mhm, der eine sagt 22" , der andere wieder 24". Wie wärs mit der Goldenen Mitte 23" ??


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. Oktober 2010)

nunja, 23 oder 24'' ist egal!

also ich aknn die meisten games mit meinen system auf very high speilen (außer crysis und gta4)


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Gehen tut beides, aber 1680x1050 frisst weniger Leistung.
Ich hab mich eben für den 22"er entschieden, da ich dann die Qualität höher stellen kann.

Ob man an einem 22 oder 24"er spielt, ist auch mit der Zeit recht irrelevant, beide sind angenehm groß.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. Oktober 2010)

naja, ich würd den 24'' nehmen, und in die games dann auf 1680x1050 umstellen, wenn die leistung nicht da ist!


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Mh, sich einen großen Monitor kaufen, und dann nicht in Nativer Auflösung spielen... naja.

Ist das Seitenverhältnis nicht auch unterschiedlich? 1680x1050 sind 16:10, 1920x1080 sind 16:9.

Mir persönlich wäre ein 24"er etwas zu groß, bei Shootern wie Cod ist der Sichtbereich einfach zu weit, als dass man alles überblicken könnte. Bei 22"er gehts noch.


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

Was würdet ihr bevorzugen:
22": Full-HD - Very high
24": 1680 - high


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Lieber genau andersrum: 24" und Full-HD oder 22" und 1680x1050.


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber ich weiß eben nicht ob 24" Full-HD meine 5770 packt

für den ernstfall könte man auch noch OC ala MSI Afterburner


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn er 24" Full-HD nicht packt, packt er auch keine 22" Full-HD. 

Kommt ja auf die Pixel an, die ja gleich sind (1920x1080).


----------



## Stefan247 (26. Oktober 2010)

aja stimmt auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (26. Oktober 2010)

Klar doch Eizos sind auch zum Spielen da. Der S2202 ist mit TN-Panel und hat 5 ms.


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (26. Oktober 2010)

"Full-HD" bedeutet doch nur, dass er mind. die Auflösung 1920 x 1080 hat.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. Oktober 2010)

beruhig dich!

die 5770 hat da genug power!

ich aknn mafia2 mit physiX auf mittel, 4AA und hohen einstellung auf 1920x1080 flüssig darstellen ohne irgendwelche ruckler!

dasselbe gilt für far cry2, blur, cod 4-6, f1 2010 und fifa11!

die 5770 packt as schon, nur crysis und gta4 machen da dsie ausnahmen!

aber selbst sehr teure grakas packen das game net!


----------



## Stefan247 (1. November 2010)

Danke AntiFanboy,
Also ich werde mir jetzt 100%tig einen 24" zulegen.
Nur bin ich mir noch in sachen LED noch nicht ganz im Klaren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2010)

Ok da ja jetzt die Entscheidung für 24 Zoll gefallen ist werde ich versuchen die von LED zu überzeugen. Was ich für ein sehr wichtiges Argument halt ist die Lautsrärke, viele LCD's machen Geräusche von den eingebauten Netzteilen und vor allem von den Leuchtstoffroren die für die Helligkeit sorgen. Beides fällt bei dem Samsung 2450 weg, keine Rören sonder LED's und externes Netzteil, selbst wenn du mir dem Ohr ganz nahe ran gehst hörst du nix. Die schwarz Werte sind besser und dadurch natürlich auch der Kontrast, du hast nicht so diese Lichtföfe wenn du dunkle Flächen siehst, um so größer die Flächen sind um so mehr fällt einem das auf. Auserdem wurde der BX2450 bei den World Cyber Games benutzt von ProGamern. Alls allerletztes kommt noch hinzu das er sehr Stromsparend ist, maximal 27 Watt wenn du den 75% Eccomodus anwählst sind nur noch 17Watt, was du ruhig machen kannst da er sowieso sehr hell ist.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. November 2010)

naja das argument vom stromsparen würde mich am wenigsten anregen, den ob 27 oder 50W ist eh schon egal bei einem gamer pc!

für mich hat led den vorteil das die farben teils viel besser dargestellt werden!(schwarz, weiß,...)
das mit den geräuschen kann ich nur negieren!
ich höhre vom p2450h kein einiges geräusch!


----------



## Stefan247 (1. November 2010)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, ich war in meinen WoW-Welt gefangen.
Naja nach den argumenten denke ich werde ich mich wohl für den LED entscheiden.
Seit wann machen LCD Monitore Geräusche????


----------



## Stingray93 (1. November 2010)

Hatte selber den Samsung P2770HD also mit TV Tuner, habe ihn aber eh nur am PC genutzt.
Bild war erstklassig und nur zu empfehlen!
Und wer meint bei 27" ist der Pixelabstand zu groß...ich weiß ja nicht wie dicht ihr vor euren Monitoren sitzt...ber bis 30cm abstand kann ich die Pixel jedenfalls nicht zählen!

Zurzeit sitze ich sogar vor 3x27" was von der Bildschirmfläche sehr angenehm ist.
Würde dir also zum P2770H /D raten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2010)

Stefan247 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, ich war in meinen WoW-Welt gefangen.
> Naja nach den argumenten denke ich werde ich mich wohl für den LED entscheiden.
> Seit wann machen LCD Monitore Geräusche????



 Naja zugegeben bei guten Monitoren sollte das nicht der Fall sein aber bei meinem Packard Bell war das so, ich weiß war auch mehr ein Not Kauf also bitte keine Kommentare. Die Leuchtstoffrören und das eingebaute Netzteil können geräusche verursachen!


----------



## Stefan247 (1. November 2010)

naja 27" klingt nicht schlecht (wenn dann aber LCD, bei 27" wird mir LED zu teuer)
aber ich denke ich werde mich für den LED (BX2440) entscheiden.


----------

